# New James Sire Book



## caddy (Sep 28, 2006)

Anybody read Sire's new Book?

Why Good Arguments often fail.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Why-Good-Arguments-Often-Fail/dp/0830833811"]Amazon.com: Why Good Arguments Often Fail: Making a More Persuasive Case for Christ: Books: James W. Sire[/ame]


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Sep 28, 2006)

Why good arguments fail to convince? Because man is totally depraved... 

I haven't read the book though; looks like it may be a good read.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 28, 2006)

I choose to reserve comments about Sire's works.


----------

